# My tank is cycled! I'm adding fish 2mro!!!!!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

:-D:-D:-D:-D M 10g just finished cycling! Yay!!! I am buting my fish 2mro! there will be pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!
~2 male guppies
~1 red tailed shark
~ 5 zebra danios
~ 1 micky mouse platy:-D


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

w00t!


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

isnt the shark a little big for the 10 gallon?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

rts only get to be about 6", so it will be pushing it, but still small enough for a 10g


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My thinking is that a 10gl is much too small for a RTS, and this tank will be overstocked with the list above. Any possibility of reconsidering the RTS in favor of something else more appropriate for this tank size??? :-?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

general rule of thumb for these and most fish is you want a tank deeper then the fish is long, (so the fish has room to turn around), as they max out at 6" and a 10g is just over 10, it will be fine. however, more room will always be appreciated.


----------



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cycle finishing! The best thing about owning a tank is stocking it, but I am thinking an adult RTS in a 10g =


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

aspects said:


> general rule of thumb for these and most fish is you want a tank deeper then the fish is long, (so the fish has room to turn around), as they max out at 6" and a 10g is just over 10, it will be fine. however, more room will always be appreciated.


i understand that, but the way my rainbow shark darts around the tank, im thinking that the shark will get really hostile in such a small place.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a 30G tank and thought it was too small for my RTBS.
Heck, IMO a 10G is too small for a Zebra Danio. They swim a ton.


And please tell me your not adding all those at the same time...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

nope, dont worry This is only temporary, they will all be upgraded to a 29 gallon exept the guppies and the platy.  cody, thank u for ur advice on all of the threads, but do u think u could ever be a little less harsh (u weren't really on this one, just to other people.. ) I am not trying to be rude at all, and we all apriciate ur input, bbut just maybe think b4 u write.. I am really sorry if this comes out mean its not meant to at all!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I just try to get emphasis across when I see something "strange."

Good luck with the tank.

And so you know... RTBS grow extremely fast and are very territorial. I saw many nights where my RTBS chased platies all over, and remember this was a 30G. I'm afraid that in a 10G, you could end up with dead fish. Mine grew probably 4" in 6 months. He is now almost 6" long at my LFS in a 90 gallon tank with an Oscar, 2 18"+ plecos, and a Pacu, and I've seen him hold his own against those.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok... I better hurry up with the 29 gallon then... I didn't know you could put them with oscars (I def. don't have any room, I just thought that was interesting) What would you reccomend for tankmates then? I think zebra danios would be good because they are very active and could get away if he chased them...I don't really think 6" is gonna be too small for a 29g.. Hes only gonna be in the 10 gallon for maybe a month...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

With these guys, their size is not the issue. It is their activity level and aggressiveness that makes it risky. In a 29G, just make sure there is nothing else that resides on the bottom (that cannot hold its ground). 

The Zebras should do great in a 29.

And I'm not very good with suggestions, saying all my attention (fish-wise) is into reefs. Someone else will have something.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

I already said the same thing. The shark is an active fish. He may survive in a 10 gallon, doesnt mean he will flourish in such a small tank.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, in my 29g I'm gonna do zebra danios, Rts, and maybe like 4 ottos, altho im not sure If I would be overstocking I might end up with just the danios and shark... maybe like 1 male molly or somthing... idk, once I get it cycled with my fish in it I'll worry about that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good, Veganchick.  Just make sure that the fish you choose can live together.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

note for stocking.

Shark does not like cherry barbs or gold barbs

Does fine with plec, tiger barbs, molly, peacock eel


----------



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

Can we get some pictures of the 10g stocked? :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, pics would be nice.


----------

